# Check out the rescue website and ama rescue update



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I hope Edie doesn't mind but I just got an email from Richard and Judy, the fosters who have all those AMA puppies, and I just have to share the good news! All the puppies but two males have been adopted! :aktion033: Tina has been adopted as well. :aktion033: I am so happy! :chili: :chili: I'm sure Betty and the last two puppies will be adopted soon. Richard sent me pics and they are SO cute! The girls from Oregon are coming along well, still need significant socialization. I hope understanding adoptive parents will be found soon. Please spread the news so we can find good homes for all. Richard and Judy have a website were they showcase their fosters, check it out at julemaltese.com. Richard, who is a retired professional photographer has some amazing pics there. Thank you everyone for supporting rescue.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> I hope Edie doesn't mind but I just got an email from Richard and Judy, the fosters who have all those AMA puppies, and I just have to share the good news! All the puppies but two males have been adopted! :aktion033: Tina has been adopted as well. :aktion033: I am so happy! :chili: :chili: I'm sure Betty and the last two puppies will be adopted soon. Richard sent me pics and they are SO cute! The girls from Oregon are coming along well, still need significant socialization. I hope understanding adoptive parents will be found soon. Please spread the news so we can find good homes for all. Richard and Judy have a website were they showcase their fosters, check it out at www.julemaltese.com. Richard, who is a retired professional photographer has some amazing pics there. Thank you everyone for supporting rescue.


Now the link is clickable...going to look now.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, Very happy to have your help with keeping updates on any of our rescues. I cant keep up anymore. LOL 
When I took on this position (JOB) for AMA, I was told that I would be lucky to get 2 or 3 dogs a year. LOL I hit the ground running and haven't had time to look back or even add up how many we have rescued and placed in the past 2yrs. I keep thinking when things quiet down I will get a handle on it again. NOT.. So I am very happy to have you post on any of our rescues with updates. :aktion033: Thanks so much . Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi and Tom - great news. Looked at them on the site and Betty is so beautiful :wub: and the puppies are beyond gorgeous. Hope they all get into great homes. Thanks for sharing and encouraging others to spread the word.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a beautiful website! Melody is adorable!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Gigi, can you keep me updated with mine, as well? :HistericalSmiley: 
I adore Richard, and Judy's, pups. Wow!! Thanks for the awesome update. I'm like Edie. I can't keep up ~ :blink:

Okay, so now where is LBB. God only knows!! I certainly don't ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Last I heard, he was headed for your house. 

"Look Out, here I come Auntie Gigi. 'See' you soon" " Love LBB


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, Richard and Judy did a beautiful job with their website and showcasing their darling fosters! They are all so cute, I'm sure it won't be long before Betty and the last 2 puppies find forever homes, too. Kudos to all the rescue angels!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Anxiously waiting for you my sweet LBB! We will all crash on the couch and "watch" some movies and eat some snackies. Don't worry mommy Deb, I'll have him back before breakfast! Lily and Nadia are ready to PARTAAY!


----------

